# Who am I?



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello everyone!

So... in this game you have to guess who "I" am. I'm picking a person (politician, forum user, character in a book, movie or video game, etc) and everbody else asks questions *THAT CAN ONLY BE ANSWERED WITH YES OR NO* to find out who that person is. Whoever finds it out first gets to pick the next person.

Note: - Animals, robots and computer animated creatures are allowed.
- Only 1 question per user at a time until it is answered


Example question: Is the person male?

Answer: - the person is male.

I'm picking an easy one for starters. Begin to ask!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool game.

*Is the person alive?*


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad you like it. 

And yes, the person is alive. :agree:

I think I'm gonna list all the hints to keep track.

- alive


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Assuming I can ask again...

*Is the person a male?*


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

No problem with you asking again, keeps the thread going in the beginning. 

Yup, male.

- alive
- male


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sound (Y)

*Is he involved in wrestling/sports entertainment?*


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope. 

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmmmm

*Is he involved in the entertainment industy? (Tv, films etc)*


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Another nope. 

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmm

Is he involved in politics?


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, you're on the right track now.  I think I might need to advertise to get more people into this game. 


- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry
- involved in politics


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeh not a bad idea

Coulda have a guess but..*Is he American?*


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

As American as can be. 

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry
- involved in politics
- American


----------



## Duke (Sep 26, 2005)

Is he a former president?


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Yay, another person. 

No, that guy is not a former president.

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry
- involved in politics
- American
- not a former president


----------



## Duke (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it Joe Biden?


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it the current president Obama?


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Neither of these guys, sorry. 

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry
- involved in politics
- American
- not a former president
- not Joe Biden, not Barack Obama


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Does he make television appearances?


----------



## Duke (Sep 26, 2005)

Is he a democrat.


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

@ADR Lavey: Not regularly anymore.

@Duke: Nope, not a democrat.

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry
- involved in politics
- American
- not a former president
- doesn't make tv appearances regularly
- not a democrat
- not Joe Biden, not Barack Obama


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Is he a politician, or just involved in politics to a high degree?


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, he is a politician. 

- alive
- male
- not involved in wrestling/sports entertainment
- not involved in the entertainment industry
- involved in politics, is a politician
- American
- not a former president
- doesn't make tv appearances regularly
- not a democrat
- not Joe Biden, not Barack Obama


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Erm... Probably should try for more details, but I'll take a guess at John McCain.


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

W00t, yes you're completely right. 

Your turn.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Oh, sorry it took me so long to reply. I've thought of someone, if anyone else wants to play.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is your person a fictional character?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lostfan said:


> Is your person a fictional character?


Yes.

-Fictional character.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is the person from a film?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

kratos-7 said:


> Is the person from a film?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it from a tv show?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

instantclassic27 said:


> Is it from a tv show?


Yes.


-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is this person male?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Rated-R™ said:


> Is this person male?


Yes.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

is the tv show still airing new episodes?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Emperor_NaS said:


> is the tv show still airing new episodes?


Yes.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is the character from a Sitcom?


----------



## Beer Money Inc. (Jul 27, 2008)

Is he part of a wrestling show?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

kratos-7 said:


> Is the character from a Sitcom?


No.



Beer Money Inc. said:


> Is he part of a wrestling show?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You a dog...?


----------



## Shadow-Cat (Apr 25, 2009)

Is he married in the show?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

WWF said:


> You a dog...?


No.



Shadow-Cat said:


> Is he married in the show?


Yes. 

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog
-Married in the show


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is he shown on channels like FOX, NBC, ABC, etc?


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it Peter Griffin?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Is he shown on channels like FOX, NBC, ABC, etc?


Yes.



Ultimoron said:


> Is it Peter Griffin?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Is he on FOX?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Deadman™ said:


> Is he on FOX?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is he on NBC?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is he on NBC?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is he on ABC?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is he on ABC?


Yes.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it a very popular show.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Does the show air in the evening?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Is it a very popular show.


Yes.



ADR LaVey said:


> Does the show air in the evening?


Yes.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it a character from Family Guy?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ultimoron said:


> Is it a character from Family Guy?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy.


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it someone from Lost?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Noah Bennet? (Heroes)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

From Desperate Housewives?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

kratos-7 said:


> Is it someone from Lost?


Yes.



W.4.E said:


> Noah Bennet? (Heroes)


No.



ADR LaVey said:


> From Desperate Housewives?


No.


-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is it Bernard (the DENTIST)


(not too many married men on Lost)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lostfan said:


> Is it Bernanrd (the DENTIST)
> 
> 
> (not too many married men on Lost)


No.


-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jin..?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lostfan said:


> Jin..?


No, not Jin.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin, from Lost.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Hugo?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jack Shepard?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Deadman™;7239668 said:


> Hugo?


No.



Lostfan said:


> Jack Shepard?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon
-Not Hugo Reyes
-Not Jack Shephard


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sayid?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Desmond?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

John Locke


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Sawyer?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Locke and Sawyer arnt married


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Locke looks like he should be


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Locke and Sawyer arnt married


I don't know. I don't watch the show, I'm just trying to play the game. Found a list of characters and started guessing.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

kratos-7 said:


> Sayid?


No.



MrKennedy666 said:


> Desmond?


No.



CERB3RUS said:


> John Locke


No.



Deadman™ said:


> Sawyer?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Michael?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Benjamin Linus?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lostfan said:


> Michael?


No.



RetepAdam. said:


> Benjamin Linus?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.
-Not Michael Dawson.
-Not Benjamin Linus.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is he a main character?
or some guy who made like 1 appearance?(sorry i cant relly put it in more detail)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Is he a main character?
> or some guy who made like 1 appearance?(sorry i cant relly put it in more detail)


He is not what I would consider a main character.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.
-Not Michael Dawson.
-Not Benjamin Linus. 
-Not a main character.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Was he in the first season?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> Was he in the first season?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.
-Not Michael Dawson.
-Not Benjamin Linus. 
-Not a main character.
-Not seen in the first season.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn, I haven't watched Lost in ages, so I don't know any new characters. Mr. Eko?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Horace?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

PurpleMan said:


> Damn, I haven't watched Lost in ages, so I don't know any new characters. Mr. Eko?


No.



MrKennedy666 said:


> Horace?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.
-Not Michael Dawson.
-Not Benjamin Linus. 
-Not a main character.
-Not seen in the first season.
-Not Mr. Eko.
-Not Horace Goodspeed.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this person edible?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

- Was for some reason booked to brutilize a heel for no reason
- Wears a hoodie
- Finishing move is similar to the russian legsweep
- Only just realized that Samoa Joe is a lunatic in TNA Storylines

This should be pretty easy


----------



## Kantos (Apr 15, 2007)

Tom, Kate's childhood friend?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Postage said:


> Is this person edible?


Yes.



Kantos said:


> Tom, Kate's childhood friend?


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.
-Not Michael Dawson.
-Not Benjamin Linus. 
-Not a main character.
-Not seen in the first season.
-Not Mr. Eko.
-Not Horace Goodspeed.
-Edible.
-Not Tom, Kate's childhood friend.


----------



## xXChrisXx (May 23, 2009)

Is it Benjamin??


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is it Goodwin? ;D the guy juliet had the affair with?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it Charles Widmore?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

If none of the above apply;

Was the character introduced after the season 2 finale (i.e. were they introduced from season 3 +)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

xXChrisXx said:


> Is it Benjamin??


No.



Lostfan said:


> Is it Goodwin? ;D the guy juliet had the affair with?


No.



DH. said:


> Is it Charles Widmore?


No.



Lostfan said:


> If none of the above apply;
> 
> Was the character introduced after the season 2 finale (i.e. were they introduced from season 3 +)


No.

-Fictional character.
-Not from a film. 
-From a TV show.
-Male.
-TV show still airs new episodes.
-Not from a Sitcom.
-Not part of a wrestling show. 
-Not a dog.
-Married in the show.
-Shown on channel such as Fox, NBC, ABC, etc.
-Not Peter Griffin.
-Not on Fox. 
-Not on NBC.
-On ABC. 
-Very popular show.
-Show airs in the evening. 
-Not a character from Family Guy. 
-Is a character from Lost.
-Not Noah Bennet from Heroes.
-Not a character from Desperate Housewives.
-Not Bernard, the dentist from Lost. 
-Not Jin Kwon.
-Not Hugo Reyes.
-Not Jack Shephard .
-Not Sayid Jarrah.
-Not Desmond Hume.
-Not John Locke.
-Not James "Sawyer" Ford.
-Not Michael Dawson.
-Not Benjamin Linus. 
-Not a main character.
-Not seen in the first season.
-Not Mr. Eko.
-Not Horace Goodspeed.
-Edible.
-Not Tom, Kate's childhood friend. 
-Not Benjamin Linus.
-Not Goodwin Stanhope.
-Not Charles Widmore.
-Character debuted before the Season 2 finale.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pierre Chang (marvin Candle)


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it Danny Pickett?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lostfan said:


> Pierre Chang (marvin Candle)


:hb

WINNER!!!

Pierre Chang is the correct answer!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

OMGWTF BBQ.

Also Ok I have someone else. Gogogogo.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this an actual person I can meet in real life?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No.


- Can't be met in real life.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it someone that would appear on your television?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Some sort of Cartoon Character?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

@ DH.

I don't have a television. :S

But yes.

@ POSTAGE
Yes he/she could be seen as a cartoon character, on my tv.


- Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is a cartoon character


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is the person a anime character?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Do they appear on a Comedy Channel?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this Cartoon still running new episodes?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it a male?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wesson said:


> Is the person a anime character?


Ya



DH. said:


> Do they appear on a Comedy Channel?


Not to my knowledge.


> Is this Cartoon still running new episodes?


Eh to my knowledge, no. 90% certain.



> Is it male


Ya
So

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male

K hope all these are correct


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it a Pokemon character?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Is it a Pokemon character?


No sir.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this character an asian. (since it's anime and all)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Asian


Nope


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

is it an animal of some sort, bro.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Postage the great said:


> is it an animal of some sort, bro.


YES.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

is it one of those ridiculous Digimons?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it a DBZ character


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Postage said:


> is it one of those ridiculous Digimons?


No sir.



> Is it a DBZ character


Nope.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is this anime well known


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Erm yeh; Pretty sure everyone will have heard of it/the character



Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Is the tv show still on tv?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it scooby doo


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Steven L said:


> is it scooby doo


No sir.

And I don't have acess to a world wide tv shcedule to see if it's still shown :S


So


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it from any of the dragon ball series not just Z


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

does it start with a b c or d


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:lmao 

Is it a pokemon 

PIKA PIKA


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok...weird question. 


It starts with the letter _i_

But no it doesn't.




> is it a pokemon


Nah bro


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it an American based program?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Blue from Blues Clues?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it the cat in sailor moon


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Postage said:


> Is it an American based program?


No sir.


WWF said:


> Blue from Blues Clues?


No 




> is it the cat in sailor moon


nope


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
protip: you're thinking too much about the show, imo. But yeh.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

does this animal have wings?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Does this animal have wings


Nope.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it a cat the animal?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it a European Cartoon?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Is it a cat


No



> Is it a european cartoon


No.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it a snake


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> is it a snake


nope

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

is it even a real animal or some kind of mythical random thing thats kinda something to lol at and could be considered an animal.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

does the animal live in the sea


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Postage said:


> is it even a real animal or some kind of mythical random thing thats kinda something to lol at and could be considered an animal.


It's an animal.


Steven L said:


> does the animal live in the sea


No


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HELLO KITTY.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

so it lives on land?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It does indeed live on land.

And it's not hello kitty ;D


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, what the fuck man?

Is it Snoopy?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

NO WAY


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it a pig


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Steven L said:


> is it a pig


No..



Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

is it a tiger


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

it's not a tiger

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Can this animal talk?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

lion?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Postage said:


> Can this animal talk?


He can.


isn't a LION

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

(joining StevenL on animal kingdom quest) is it a dog?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

It is not a dog, Chris.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

rat??


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

nope

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
- Not a rat


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

mouse


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this animal a mascot of some sort?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes I would say he's a mascot of some sort.

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this an animal possibly found on a food item or part of a food company (in that genre)


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing to do w/ food.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is the animal a bird?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No bird.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this animal a penguin?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Penguins are birds 


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Does this animal agree with me that Lostfan sucks?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sup mr. penguins aren't birds.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I never said that 

Is it a cow?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Is this a bird
> is this a penguin

?? well ;D

And no not a cow. lol.

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it a mammal?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it a monkey?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Not a monkey

-Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

An elephant?

Like srsly.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Was this 'animal' invented in the 21st century?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Not an elephant.

This animal was "invented" before thr 21st century

-Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Would this animal appear on the Disney Channel?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nah.

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it a rabbit?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wut no.

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is this animal a common pet to have in America?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

How the fuck would I know? Like seriously? 

I'd doubt they're common though.


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Has this animal appeared in Video Games?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, the animal has appeared as a video game character.



Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet
- Video game character.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Crash Bandicoot?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Damnit, was about to say him.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Not Crash. 

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet
- Video game character.
- Not crash bandicoot.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Did it appear in a Nintendo game?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

RATCHET


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Donky Kong? , I dont know lol.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

In a nintendo game

Not ratchet

not Donkey Kong

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet
- Video game character.
- Not crash bandicoot.
- Character has appeared in a nintendo game.
- Not ratchet
- Not Donkey Kong.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

YOSHI


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No sir.

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet
- Video game character.
- Not crash bandicoot.
- Character has appeared in a nintendo game.
- Not ratchet
- Not Donkey Kong.
- Not YOSHI


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Was this character in a game made for NES?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope.

Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet
- Video game character.
- Not crash bandicoot.
- Character has appeared in a nintendo game.
- Not ratchet
- Not Donkey Kong.
- Not YOSHI
- Not on the NES.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it any of the Kongs? :hmm:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Diddy Kong!


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Did it appear in a game for N64?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banjo


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

lol guis it's not a Monkey.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WWF said:


> Is it any of the Kongs? :hmm:


NOT A KONG

So obv not Diddy Kong

Wasn't on the N64

Not Banjo

Also p sure I've answered all the questions right so far so yeh, hope so 


Can't be met in real life
- Can be seen on tv.
- Is/was a cartoon character 
- Is/was Anime character
- Not on a comedy channel
- Cartoon doesn't still run new episodes.
- Male
-Not a Pokemon Character
- Not Asian.
- An Animal 
- Not a ridiculous digimon.
- Not a DBZ character.
- Well known anime/character
- not scooby doo.
- Not a dragonball character.
- Doesn't start with the letter a b,c or d. 
- isn't american based
- Isn't blue from blues clues.
- Not the cat in sailor moon
- Animal doesn't have wings.
- Not a cat
- Not european cartoon
- not a snake 
- Not a "mythical animale to lol at" <---animal exists
- Doesn't live in the sea.
- Lives on land then 
- Isn't hello kitty.
- isn't snoopy. 
- not a pig
-Not a tiger 
- Can talk
- not a lion
- Not a dog.
-Not a rat
- Not a mouse
- A mascot of sorts.
- Not related to food/food company.
- Not a bird.
- not a penguin
- not a cow
- is a mammal
- not a monkey 
- not an elephant
- before 21st centruy
- Not disney affilliated
- Not a rabbit
- Not exactly common pet
- Video game character.
- Not crash bandicoot.
- Character has appeared in a nintendo game.
- Not ratchet
- Not Donkey Kong.
- Not YOSHI
- Not on the NES. 
- Not a KONG
- Wasn't on N64
- Not banjo
- not from TMNT
- Not super nintendo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone from TMNT?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it from Super Nintendo?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No one from TMNT

Not from super ninetendo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ugh.

Starfox?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

SONIC THE HEDGEHOG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

YES IT'S SONIC

:hb


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

K, got my person


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is it that Hayley chick from Paramore?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

has this person appeared on a reality tv show?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it Jerry "The King" Lawler?


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it human?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Is that person a sportsman ?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it Mick Foley?


----------



## Tgungirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it American


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it yourself dh?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Are they a celebrity?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OBAMA?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

is it a guy?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Actor?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Musician?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is this guy married?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

is he alive?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Politican?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

over 30 years old?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Over 30 years of age


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is he a comedian?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Over 30 years of age
- Not a Comedian


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BLACK MAN?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Over 30 years of age
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

over 50 years old?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Over 50 years of age


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is he an author, published a book/books?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Over 50 years of age
- Published a book(s)


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it Hugh Hefner? :side:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is it Dan Brown?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Over 50 years of age
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

over 70?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Over 70 years of age


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

J. D. Salinger?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Has this author appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Over 70 years of age
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Does this author write in the horror/science fiction genre?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Over 70 years of age
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward
- Doesn't write in the horror/science fiction genre


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Has he appeared in more than 1 film?

HAs he played a main part in said film?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it Clint Eastwood?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

is he over 75 years of age?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward
- Doesn't write in the horror/science fiction genre
- Only 1 film.
- Not Clint Eastwood.
- Over 75 years of age


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

over 85 years of age?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

He's fucking old. ;D

DId he play a lead role in said film?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay, he's a male writer over 75 years old that has appeared in 1 film...

Is he primarily a journalist?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Thinking George Lucas or Steven Speilberg


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Not over 75 :/


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward
- Doesn't write in the horror/science fiction genre
- Only 1 film.
- Not Clint Eastwood.
- Over 75 years of age
- Not over 85 years of age
- Didn't play a lead role in the film
- Not a journalist

Hint: You guys are headed in the completely wrong direction.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Has this guy released a book in the last 2 years?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Stan Lee.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward
- Doesn't write in the horror/science fiction genre
- Only 1 film.
- Not Clint Eastwood.
- Over 75 years of age
- Not over 85 years of age
- Didn't play a lead role in the film
- Not a journalist
- Released a book in the last 2 years
- Not Stan Lee


----------



## Cradle Shock (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it Gabriel García Márquez or Phillip Roth?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Has this guy wrote any screenplays/scripts for a movie?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward
- Doesn't write in the horror/science fiction genre
- Only 1 film.
- Not Clint Eastwood.
- Over 75 years of age
- Not over 85 years of age
- Didn't play a lead role in the film
- Not a journalist
- Released a book in the last 2 years
- Not Stan Lee
- Not Gabriel García Márquez 
- Not Phillip Roth
- *Not an author*
- Hasn't written any screenplays/scripts for a movie.

Read the bold


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is he a theoligan/scientist of some sort?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

- Not that Hayley chick from Paramore.
- Hasn't appeared on a Reality TV Show
- Not Jerry "The King " Lawler
- Human
- Not a sportsman (but played sports in college)
- Not Mick Foley
- American (therefore it can't be myself)
- Celebrity (famous person)
- Not Obama
- Male
- Not an actor, but has appeared in film.
- Not a musician
- Not married
- Alive
- Not a politician
- Not a Comedian
- Not a black man
- Published a book(s)
- Not Hugh Hefner
- Not Dan Brown
- Not J.D. Salinger
- Has appeared in a film from the year 2000 onward
- Doesn't write in the horror/science fiction genre
- Only 1 film.
- Not Clint Eastwood.
- Over 75 years of age
- Not over 85 years of age
- Didn't play a lead role in the film
- Not a journalist
- Released a book in the last 2 years
- Not Stan Lee
- Not Gabriel García Márquez
- Not Phillip Roth
- Not an author
- Hasn't written any screenplays/scripts for a movie.
- Not a theoligan/scientist.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Is it Bob Barker?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

That's correct :shocked:

Wow, that was out of nowhere.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

DH. said:


> That's correct :shocked:
> 
> Wow, that was out of nowhere.


I recently saw something where he had written a book, thought he was about the right age, was in Happy Gilmore, so I thought it was a good chance.


My turn now?

I got one so start guessing.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is it male


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

hiplop said:


> is it male


Yes



-Male


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He in a band?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

WWF said:


> He in a band?


Yes

- Male
- In a band


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he the lead singer?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

WWF said:


> Is he the lead singer?


At times

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Is he American?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Lostfan said:


> Is he American?


He is.

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American


----------



## gungan (Jun 13, 2009)

does he play punk-rock?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is he/his band still around?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

gungan said:


> does he play punk-rock?


No



King Rated-R™;7342427 said:


> Is he/his band still around?


Yes


- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Have the band released a new album in the last year?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Lostfan said:


> Have the band released a new album in the last year?


No

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Were they popular in the 80's?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

WWF said:


> Were they popular in the 80's?


Fairly popular.

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

popular in the 90s?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

ShellyB said:


> popular in the 90s?


Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Does the band start with the letter B?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

is his hair blonde?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

is it Bret Michaels?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^^ damn that sounds right lol


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> Does the band start with the letter B?


No



ShellyB said:


> is his hair blonde?


No



Postage said:


> is it Bret Michaels?


No


- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
-Is NOT Bret Michaels


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is he over the age of 40 ?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Postage said:


> Is he over the age of 40 ?


Yes

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
- Is NOT Bret Michaels
- IS over 40


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Is he in The Rolling Stones?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

yottsu said:


> Is he in The Rolling Stones?


No

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
- Is NOT Bret Michaels
- IS over 40
- NOT a member of The Rolling Stones


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it Eddie Van Halen?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

is he skinny with black hair?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

yottsu said:


> Is it Eddie Van Halen?


No



ShellyB said:


> is he skinny with black hair?


Not real skinny(but not fat), but has black hair

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
- Is NOT Bret Michaels
- IS over 40
- NOT a member of The Rolling Stones 
- NOT Eddie Van Halen
- NOT real skinny 
- DOES have black hair


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

does the band start with a "R"?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

ShellyB said:


> does the band start with a "R"?


Nope

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
- Is NOT Bret Michaels
- IS over 40
- NOT a member of The Rolling Stones 
- NOT Eddie Van Halen
- NOT real skinny 
- DOES have black hair
- Band does NOT start with an "R"


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Is the band touring right now?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

yottsu said:


> Is the band touring right now?


Not on a full tour, has played a few dates this summer.

- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
- Is NOT Bret Michaels
- IS over 40
- NOT a member of The Rolling Stones 
- NOT Eddie Van Halen
- NOT real skinny 
- DOES have black hair
- Band does NOT start with an "R"
- NOT on tour, but has played a few dates this summer


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Does the band start with the letter "A"?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

God™ said:


> Does the band start with the letter "A"?


No

*Hint: Band has an album due out sometime this fall*


- Male
- In a band
- At times is the lead singer 
- American 
- Does NOT play punk rock
- Band IS still around 
- Have NOT released a new album in the last year
- Fairly popular in the 80s
- Somewhat popular in the second half of the 90s 
- Band does NOT start with the letter "B"
- Hair is NOT blonde
- Is NOT Bret Michaels
- IS over 40
- NOT a member of The Rolling Stones 
- NOT Eddie Van Halen
- NOT real skinny 
- DOES have black hair
- Band does NOT start with an "R"
- NOT on tour, but has played a few dates this summer
- Band does NOT start with an "A"
- Band has an album due out this fall


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gene Simmons ?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Postage said:


> Gene Simmons ?


*WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!* How'd you come up with that?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Well your hint really helped me put the pieces together. 

I have my person so ask away.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

is it a female?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

no sir.

- does not posses a vagina


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

have they ever been arrested?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

yes


- does not posses a vagina 
- been arrested before


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Postage said:


> Well your hint really helped me put the pieces together. .


I knew someone would get it with that hint.

Are they in sports?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

nope

- does not posses a vagina
- been arrested before 
- NOT in sports


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG I feel like an idiot. KISS is one of my favorite bands, yet Gene never crossed my mind.


Does the person have blonde hair?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

"A" list celebrity?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> OMG I feel like an idiot. KISS is one of my favorite bands, yet Gene never crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> Does the person have blonde hair?


no



ShellyB said:


> "A" list celebrity?


no


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bob Saget? ;D


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

WWF said:


> Bob Saget? ;D


:lmao funny thing is I considered him when I was thinking about who to choose.

but no isn't not Bob :hmm:


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity 
- NOT Bob Saget ;D


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is this person an actor?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

no

- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Comedian?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Are they American?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

WWF said:


> Comedian?


no 



Lostfan said:


> Are they American?


yes 


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian 
- American


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Are they on TV?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Nope


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- Not on TV


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is he an author?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

is he a musican?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is he an author?





ShellyB said:


> is he a musican?


No


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician


----------



## medium chemical (Jun 16, 2009)

is it you Postage?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

politician?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

medium chemical said:


> is it you Postage?


that would be impossible as I've been arrested before. Arrested for being fabulous..





ShellyB said:


> politician?


nope 


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician 
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Wrestler?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

owner of a business?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Deadman™ said:


> Wrestler?


No



ShellyB said:


> owner of a business?


I guess you can say that


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician
- NOT a wrestler
- Owner of business (more then 1)


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Donald Trump? :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he involved in porn?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Donald Trump? :side:


no :side:



PF69 said:


> Is he involved in porn?


tough question..gonna say no to that one although its debatable 

- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician
- NOT a wrestler
- Owner of business (more then 1)
- NOT Donald Trump
- not in porn


..Theres a specific question you guys haven't asked yet that will make this a lot more obvious.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

involved with video games?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^ yes :hb


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician
- NOT a wrestler
- Owner of business (more then 1)
- NOT Donald Trump
- not in porn
- involved in video games


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A Nintendo character?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mario? :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he from the East Coast?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

WWF said:


> A Nintendo character?


no



Rockhead said:


> Mario? :lmao


no



PF69 said:


> Is he from the East Coast?


yes


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician
- NOT a wrestler
- Owner of business (more then 1)
- NOT Donald Trump
- not in porn
- involved in video games 
- not a nintendo character
- not Mario
- From the East Coast


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bill Gates?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

involved with xbox?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

50 Cent?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WWF said:


> 50 Cent?


It already says not a musician.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he white?


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

does he like nachos?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> It already says not a musician.


Orit. :hmm:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he real?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Bill Gates?


no



ShellyB said:


> involved with xbox?


difficult question, I guess you _could_ say that 



WWF said:


> 50 Cent?


no sir



PF69 said:


> Is he white?


of course





- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician
- NOT a wrestler
- Owner of business (more then 1)
- NOT Donald Trump
- not in porn
- involved in video games
- not a nintendo character
- not Mario
- From the East Coast
- Not Bill gates
- Not 50 Cent 
- involved with x-box in a way
- white guy


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

MyBloodyValentine said:


> does he like nachos?


:lmao

Since you said debatable on the porn thing, Leisure Suit Larry?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^ not Leisure Suit Larry 



MyBloodyValentine said:


> does he like nachos?


sure



PF69 said:


> Is he real?


nope ;D


- no vagina
- been arrested before
- NOT in sports
- Doesn't have Blonde hair
- NOT an A-list celebrity
- NOT Bob Saget ;D
- NOT an actor
- NOT a Comedian
- American
- NOT on TV
- NOT an Author
- NOT a Musician
- NOT Postage
- NOT a politician
- NOT a wrestler
- Owner of business (more then 1)
- NOT Donald Trump
- not in porn
- involved in video games
- not a nintendo character
- not Mario
- From the East Coast
- Not Bill gates
- Not 50 Cent
- involved with x-box in a way
- white guy 
- likes nachos
- Fictional


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

James, the video game nerd?!


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

TOMMY VERCETTI!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Does he shoot a gun or weapon?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a main character in a game?


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

are you sure he likes nachos?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

ShellyB said:


> TOMMY VERCETTI!!!!


WINNER!!

:hb :hb

thanks to all the guessers


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!!

im ready


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I was going to go with a GTA character but I didn't think of him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

female?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SHELTON BENJAMIN.

I win, rit?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

He white?



PF69 said:


> I was going to go with a GTA character but I didn't think of him.


I saw you posted Nico Bellic and edited it.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Is he in the music industry


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Postage said:


> I saw you posted Nico Bellic and edited it.


Yeah, I did. 

Is it a male.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

-female
-not shelton benjamin
-white
-not in music

and how do i quote all of you in one post??


----------



## MyBloodyValentine (Feb 16, 2009)

Tiffanny?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Actress?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she Young?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

MyBloodyValentine said:


> Tiffanny?


nope



Rockhead said:


> Actress?


somewhat



PF69 said:


> Is she Young?


yes

-female
-not shelton benjamin
-white
-not in music
-not tiffany
-you can say she is an actress
-she is young


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she a model?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hayden Panettiere? :side: (Wild guess)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she famous?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Under 18?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is she a model?


not a model


Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Hayden Panettiere? :side: (Wild guess)


not hayden panettiere

-female
-not shelton benjamin
-white
-not in music
-not tiffany
-you can say she is an actress
-not a model
-not hayden panettiere
-not famous, but known
-over 18


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she well-known?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is she well-known?


not famous, but known


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she on a reality show?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is she on a reality show?


yes


-female
-not shelton benjamin
-white
-not in music
-not tiffany
-you can say she is an actress
-not a model
-not hayden panettiere
-not famous, but known
-over 18
-reality tv


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That New York chick?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Daisy?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, WWF. She is black.

Is she Trishelle from the Real World.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

WWF said:


> That New York chick?


not new york


-female
-not shelton benjamin
-white
-not in music
-not tiffany
-you can say she is an actress
-not a model
-not hayden panettiere
-not famous, but known
-over 18
-reality tv
-not new york
-not daisy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PF69 said:


> No, WWF. She is black.
> 
> Is she Trishelle from the Real World.


lol'd. I should start looking @ the list. :/


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Tila tequila ? 

edit: owait she's Asian :hmm:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

She's Asian, Postage. 

Is she in TNA?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PUMKIN?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

WWF said:


> PUMKIN?


:hb:hb:hb:hb your turn!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck yeah...

Anyway, got my person. GOGOGO.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

PF69 said:


> She's Asian, Postage.


Yeah I know bro.

lol @ pumpkin.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

"a" list celebrity?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

male?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ShellyB said:


> "a" list celebrity?


Nah...

- Not an A-List Celebrity


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it a guy?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

a muscian?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Postage said:


> Is it a guy?


Yes.



ShellyB said:


> a muscian?


Nope.

- Not an A-List Celebrity
- Is a guy
- Not a musician


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

actor?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a....no

- Not an A-List Celebrity
- Is a guy
- Not a musician
- Not an actor


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

fictional character?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NO.

- Not an A-List Celebrity
- Is a guy
- Not a musician
- Not an actor
- not a fictional character


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

sports?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Billy Mays


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ShellyB said:


> sports?


Yeah



Postage said:


> Billy Mays


No 

- Not an A-List Celebrity
- Is a guy
- Not a musician
- Not an actor
- not a fictional character
- Is an athelte
- Not Billy Mays


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

football?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

wrestler?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ShellyB said:


> football?


Nope



Rockhead said:


> wrestler?


Nope

- Not an A-List Celebrity
- Is a guy
- Not a musician
- Not an actor
- not a fictional character
- Is an athlete
- Not Billy Mays
- Not a football player
- Not a wrestler


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

is he a big black guy?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's a pretty large African American male, yes.

- Not an A-List Celebrity
- Is a guy
- Not a musician
- Not an actor
- not a fictional character
- Is an athlete
- Not Billy Mays
- Not a football player
- Not a wrestler
- is a Big Black guy


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

dwight howard


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ShellyB said:


> dwight howard


Congratufuckinglations. You win. 8*D


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

wtf?? lol i was gonna guess bynum next cuz i heard a rumor he was going out with rihanna lol

im ready


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, I'm a Magic fan and I hate the Lakers, so yeh.

Is it a male?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

WWF said:


> Well, I'm a Magic fan and I hate the Lakers, so yeh.
> 
> Is it a male?


yeah

-male


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Musician?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Deadman™ said:


> Musician?


nope

-male
-not musician


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he white?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

WWF said:


> Is he white?


nope

-male
-not a musician
-not white


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Sports?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Deadman™ said:


> Sports?


yes, involved with sports

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he still currently active?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

WWF said:


> Is he still currently active?


no

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Dead for over 10 years?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Did he play Baseball?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Postage said:


> Dead for over 10 years?


not dead

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Brett Favre.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

WWF said:


> Did he play Baseball?


didnt play baseball



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Brett Favre.


not brett favre

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-still alive
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

former NFL player?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

ShellyB said:


> not dead


I misread the quote that said currently active and read currently alive, then you said no. So that's why I said that 


Micheal Jordan ?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> former NFL player?


didnt play in the nfl



Postage said:


> I misread the quote that said currently active and read currently alive, then you said no. So that's why I said that
> 
> 
> Micheal Jordan ?


nope

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Magic Johnson.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Magic Johnson.


-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

did he actually play in a particular sport rather than just being involved?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> did he actually play in a particular sport rather than just being involved?


yes, here is a clue, he played in a sport, and now is involved with sports

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is he a coach?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is he a coach?


nope

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

is he american?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> is he american?


is american



-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Did he play Hockey?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

King Rated-R™ said:


> Did he play Hockey?


nope

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Did he play Golf?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Did he play Golf?


didnt play golf

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Did he play Basketball?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Did he play Basketball?


yep

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a former race car driver?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it Michael Jordan.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is he a former race car driver?


nope

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Did he play for the Lakers?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Did he play for the Lakers?


yep, but he has played for other teams as well

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-played for the lakers, and some other teams


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Did he win a NBA championship in his career?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Did he win a NBA championship in his career?


yes, has won 4

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-played for the lakers, and some other teams
-won 4 nba championships


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a Hall of Famer?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is he a Hall of Famer?


is not a hall of famer

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-is not in the hall of fame
__________________


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Doc Rivers?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he in the broadcast booth?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is he in the broadcast booth?


is not in the broadcast booth, but your getting on the right track

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-not a hall of famer
-not in broadcast booth
-not doc rivers
__________________


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a general manager?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Is he a general manager?


not a general manager

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-not a hall of famer
-not in broadcast booth
-not doc rivers
-not a general manager


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Did he play in the 80's?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> Did he play in the 80's?


yeah

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-not a hall of famer
-not in broadcast booth
-not doc rivers
-not a general manager
-played in the 80's


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

How many titles did he win with the Lakers?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

PF69 said:


> How many titles did he win with the Lakers?


1

-male
-not musician
-not white
-involved with sports
-not currently active
-not dead
-didnt play baseball
-not brett favre
-didnt play football
-not micheal jordan
-not magic johnson
-use to play in a sport, now is involved in "SPORTS"
-not a coach
-is american
-did not play hockey
-did not play golf
-played basketball
-didnt compete in nascar
-not a hall of famer
-not in broadcast booth
-not doc rivers
-not a general manager
-played in the 80s
-won 1 championship with the lakers


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it John Salley?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

ding ding ding good shit, i was gonna give a clue saying he isnt known for bball next


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Let's go. I'm Ready.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

male?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he is a male.

-Is Male


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he White?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he is white.

-Is Male
-Is White


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he an actor?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he is not an actor.

-Is Male
-Is White
-Isn't an actor


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is he an athlete?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is he American?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he isn't an Athlete.

Yes, he is American.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Is he involved in music?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Does he have blonde hair?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

celebrity?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he is not in music

No, he doesn't have blond hair

Yes, I would consider him somewhat of a celebrity. 

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is he a comic?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he is not a comic.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity.
-Not a comic

I'll give you guys a small hint. While he isn't an athlete, he does appear on a national US sports network and has been on that network for the past week.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

own a business?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he doesn't own a business.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

talk show host?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Black Hair?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he isn't a talk show host.

Yes, he has black hair. 

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner
-Not a talk show host
-Has Black Hair


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

is he on tv?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Real or fictional


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he does appear on TV.

Yes, he is real.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner
-Not a talk show host
-Has Black Hair
-Is on TV
-Is Real

I'll give you guess another small hint. He plays in a very popular game in the US. Just look at my other hint a few posts back and you might start to get it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is he associated with WWE?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, he is not associated with the WWE.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner
-Not a talk show host
-Has Black Hair
-Is on TV
-Is Real
-Not associated with the WWE.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

broadcaster?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he has been a commentator in the past for his game but he is more known for playing his game.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner
-Not a talk show host
-Has Black Hair
-Is on TV
-Is Real
-Not associated with the WWE.
-Has been a commentator for his game in the past but is more known for his playing his game.

This is the last hint that I will give you guys. He appears on ESPN and plays a very popular game.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Phil Gordon?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is "his game" Hockey?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, it's not Phil Gordon. But you are getting closer. 

No, he doesn't play hockey. 

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner
-Not a talk show host
-Has Black Hair
-Is on TV
-Is Real
-Not associated with the WWE.
-Has been a commentator for his game in the past but is more known for his playing his game.
-Isn't Phil Gordon
-Doesn't play hockey


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is it Brad Nessler?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No, it's not Brad Nessler.

-Male
-White
-Not a Actor
-Not a Athlete
-American
-Not in Music
-Doesn't have Blond Hair
-Is somewhat of a celebrity
-Not a comic
-Not a business owner
-Not a talk show host
-Has Black Hair
-Is on TV
-Is Real
-Not associated with the WWE.
-Has been a commentator for his game in the past but is more known for his playing his game.
-Isn't Phil Gordon
-Doesn't play hockey
-Isn't Brad Nessler


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I give up! :faint:
Haha, good pick, I dont have a clue who it could be.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Deadman was on the right track. It's Phil Hellmuth, who is former world champion in Poker. Good player but pain in my ass. 

OK, you can go now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Who? Me or Deadman?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll Go.

Ready.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is it a male?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

King Rated-R™ said:


> Is it a male?


Yep

- Male


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is he white?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

King Rated-R™ said:


> Is he white?


Yes

- Male
- White


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

is he alive?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

King Rated-R™ said:


> is he alive?


No
- Male
- White
- Dead


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a former actor?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Is he a former actor?


No

- Male
- White
- Dead
- Not a former actor


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a former musician?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Is he a former musician?


No

- Male
- White
- Dead
- Not a former actor
- Not a former musician


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a former athlete?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Is he a former athlete?


IMO, Yes.

- Male
- White
- Dead
- Not a former actor
- Not a former musician *
- *Former athlete (IMO)


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Is he a former wrestler?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Does he have blonde hair?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Is he a former wrestler?


No



King Rated-R™ said:


> Does he have blonde hair?


No

- Male
- White
- Dead
- Not a former actor
- Not a former musician *
- *Former athlete (IMO)
- Not a former wrestler
- Does not have blonde hair


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Did he play Football?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

patches ohullahan?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm thinking Dale Earnhardt. Is that right?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

King Rated-R™ said:


> Did he play Football?


No



ShellyB said:


> patches ohullahan?


No



King Rated-R™ said:


> I'm thinking Dale Earnhardt. Is that right?


Yes. Your turn


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, I've got my person.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a male?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

In sports?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes and yes.

- Male
- In Sports


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Does he play a major sport?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it hockey?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he a forward?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Does he play in the Eastern Conference?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Play's in the Eastern conference


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is he Canadian?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Is he the Captain of his team?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Does he play for Boston?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, no and no.
And sorry, I messed up, he isnt in the Eastern Confernce.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Does he play for Detroit?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't know didley about Hockey, but lets get this going

Play for the Flames?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Has he been in the league more than 5 years?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Play for the Canucks?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Does he have Brown hair?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No and yes.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years
- Doesnt play for Vancouver
- Has brown hair


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Avalanche?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes!

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years
- Doesnt play for Vancouver
- Has brown hair
- Plays for Colorado


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Adam Foote


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years
- Doesnt play for Vancouver
- Has brown hair
- Plays for Colorado
- Not Adam Foote


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

David Jones?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years
- Doesnt play for Vancouver
- Has brown hair
- Plays for Colorado
- Not Adam Foote
- Not David Jones


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Ben Guite?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years
- Doesnt play for Vancouver
- Has brown hair
- Plays for Colorado
- Not Adam Foote
- Not David Jones
- Not Ben Guite


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Ian LaPerriere?

This would be easier if I knew ANYTHING about Hockey other than it requires ice, a puck and a stick.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

lol, no, sorry.

- Male
- In sports
- Plays a major sport
- He plays hockey
- He's a forward
- Doesnt play in the Eastern conference
- Canadian
- Not Captain
- Doesnt play for Boston
- Doesnt play for Detroit
- Doesnt play for Calgary
- Been in the NHL more then 5 years
- Doesnt play for Vancouver
- Has brown hair
- Plays for Colorado
- Not Adam Foote
- Not David Jones
- Not Ben Guite
- Not Ian LaPerriere


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it Darcy Tucker.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Born before 1980?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes PF69! Its Darcy Tucker! Your turn.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Dammit. He was my next guess.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I'm ready.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Male?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he is a male

-Male


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Is he an actor?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Is he alive?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Over 35 Years old?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

James Brolin.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, he is an actor.

No, he is not alive.

Yes, he was at least over the age of 35 when he passed away.

No, it's not James Brolin.

-Male
-Actor
-Deceased
-Over 35 Years Old
-Not James Brolin


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Paul Newman (Just taking a stab at your avatar)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, you are correct. You're turn.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, wow. I am ready.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is it a female.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes

- Female


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Is she a singer?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

King rKo said:


> Is she a singer?


No

- Female
- NOT a singer


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she an actress?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Is she an actress?


Yeah

- Female
- NOT a singer
- Is an actress


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she under 40?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Is she under 40?


No

- Female
- NOT a singer
- Is an actress 
- Over 40.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Is she a well famous actress?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

PF69 said:


> Is she a well famous actress?


No, not really. You'd know her, but not someone famous by today's standard.

- Female
- NOT a singer
- Is an actress 
- Over 40
- NOT a famous actress


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

*Hint: More famous for what she did BEFORE she was an actress.*


- Female
- NOT a singer
- Is an actress
- Over 40
- NOT a famous actress
- More famous for what she did before she was an actress


----------

